# Trouble cranking Ford 8600



## Hulaagu (Nov 23, 2012)

I've got a head scratcher. I have put in new fuel & air filters, bled lines, cleaned fuel pump & starter & lines in my 8600 but still won't crank. it will run briefly on either but quickly shuts off. very much like when I tried to crank it before I knew to put it in parking brake (between high/low) and gear between 1 &2. the gearbox does have some loose play in it. does anyone have any suggestions? I sure would be open to any ideas. please!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hulaagu said:


> Very much like when I tried to crank it before I knew to put it in parking brake (between high/low) and gear between 1 &2. the gearbox does have some loose play in it.


Transmission safety switches can be bypassed (temporarily) to resolve this problem.

I've attached all diagrams in the fuel systems section for an 8600 in the New Holland online parts store. 

Start looking for GOOD (unrestricted) fuel flow at the outlet of the fuel tank. There is a fuel screen attached to the fuel tank shutoff valve - sits up inside the fuel tank. Screen may be plugged.

Check for good fuel flow at the inlet to the primer pump. Check that the primer pump is providing good flow at the outlet of the pump. 

Check for good fuel flow at the inlet to the fuel filters. Open the purge plug at the top of the filters and expel all air trapped inside.

Check for good fuel flow at the inlet to the injection pump. 

Crack open all injector connections and crank the engine until all air is expelled from the lines. Tighten the injector connections and she should start. 

My tractor is a real PITA to get started after running it out of fuel or plugging a filter. 
____________________________________________________

Have you checked the oil level in the injection pump??

Are you getting fuel to the injectors from the injection pump??

Can you tow-start the tractor without damaging the transmission??


----------



## Hulaagu (Nov 23, 2012)

*Thanks Sixbales on Ford 8600 cranking prob*

Got Big Blue cranked. I believe you are dead-on about the screen in the tank. It's got to be in that area because even with a quarter-tank of fuel it cranked after putting in 5 gallons. The pepcock leaks too. And yes the fuel pump was very low of oil and the flash pan had some sediment. Thanks for the diagram. They provided ten times more details than the service manuals. My dad was a heavy equipment mechanic for 30 years but this one almost beat him. It is good to have friends like you on the forum to help out an old Alabama boy  But tomorrow is another day. BIGBLUE has a job pulling up stumps.


----------



## Hulaagu (Nov 23, 2012)

ive got to tell you guys that deal with parking brake in and gears between 1 and 2 is something. when the driver delivered the tractor he tried 2 hours to crank it before I thought to call the seller and he told us. my dad still thinks it will crank with only the clutch in.


----------

